# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Różne opinie o guzie piersi. Czy to rak?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jakiś czas temu byłam u lekarza który stwierdził u mnie zmianę ogniskową piersi (prawdopodobnie gruczolakowłókniak), w wynikach badań biopsji pisało "Resorptio post necrosim telae adiposae". Lekarz powiedział, że to nic groźnego i po 3 miesiącach zalecił wycięcie guza (jeśli się nie wchłonie).

Minęły 3 miesiące, poszłam do innego lekarza, który powiedział, że jakby nie widział tamtych wyników biopsji to by powiedział, że to rak. Twierdzi że natychmiast trzeba wykonać ponowną biopsję. Mam 25 lat, proszę o informację co to jest i co oznacza ten wynik biopsji.

----------


## Patryk86

Biopsja daje w 80% odpowiedź, czy zmiana jest złośliwa, zaś badanie histopatologiczne w 100% przypadków. Wynik poprzedniej biopsji nie wykazał komórek nowotworowych złośliwych, ale opisane zmiany nie są też charakterystyczne dla FA (gruczolakowłókniaka). najwłaściwszzym postępowaniem w tym przypadku byłoby wycięcię śródoperacyjne guzka i tak zwane badanie "intra". Wynik byłby wstepnie podany po 30 min utach,  a ostatecznie po 2-3 dniach. Żadne badanie obrazowe (USG, mammografia) nie potwierdzi raka, za wyjątkiem klasycznych przypadków, a tylko badanie histopatologiczne. Biopsja nie jest badaniem histopatologicznym. Pozdrawiam!

----------

